# HEADED HOME......for a little while anyways...



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

FLYING OUTTA HERE AROUND THE 4TH OF JULY AND HEADED HOME FOR MY 2 WEEKS R&R. CANT FREAKIN WAIT TO GET OUTTA HERE AND EAT SOME REAL FOOD AND SEE THE WIFE AND KIDS. CANT COMPLAIN ABOUT THIS PLACE ALOT, ONLY BECAUSE WE ARE TOO BUSY RUNNING ALL OVER THIS COUNTRY TO BE HERE AT OUR BASE TO HAVE ANYTHING TO COMPLAIN ABOUT...LOL. BEEN PRETTY GOOD TIME SO FAR, OTHER THAN THE HEAT (130* +). GOT LOTS OF VIDS OF US CLOWNING AROUND ON MISSIONS AND JUST TRYING TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND BREAK UP THE EVERYDAY GRIND.

ANYWAYS, THINKING OF GOING AHEAD AND BUYING A *2010 POLARIS RZR * DURING MY R&R, BUT ALSO WANTING TO HOLD OUT UNTIL THE END OF THE YEAR (WHEN WE ARE SCHEDULED TO GO HOME FOR GOOD) AND MAYBE SOMETHING NEW WILL BE COMING OUT SHORTLY AFTER THEN. KINDA LEANING TOWARD THE S MODEL, JUST CANT DECIDE FOR NOW...

TAKE IT EASY GUYS......LATER
:rockn::rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Um.... Cam-Am Dropped the 1000 Commander SxS you will want that one... :rockn:

Have safe trip back home dude. Glad you are getting a break to see the fam. & Really great to hear from ya here on the forum!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

First i've heard of that!! Gonna check it out online for sure!! Cant imagine what they cost!! $$$$$$


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Glad you get to come home bro! Enjoy your rest!! Thanks for your service! 

and yeah, you will want the Commander... it's pretty sweet!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

about the same as a RZR actually  :rockn: We have a thread about it in Can-Am section when you have some down time :bigok:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

$16800.....might as well buy me a truck! Lol

but man that thing is sweet!! 85 hp too!! Gonna take some work to convince the ol lady, but its possible.....


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

glad your coming home for a while. thanks for all your service.... hope ya get the commander. be pretty sweet if someone on here had one


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Good to hear from you bud, I hope you enjoy your well deserved time off.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Good to hear from you DGD. Have a safe trip home and enjoy your time off.

Thanks again for your service.

Take care


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea go get that thang and i will keep it in ridin shape for ya till ya get home


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Glad to hear that ya coming home for a little while. I'd wait to buy a sxs, polaris is supposed to be coming out with a rzr with a weber motor.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Sweet Dale... Have to hook up for some blue and gold drinks.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yep i talked to dale this afternoon.. and masher where you been , i heard a rumor you where in a mexican prison !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Good to hear from you Bro! Enjoy that family time, and thanks again for all that y'all do.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

walker said:


> yep i talked to dale this afternoon.. and masher where you been , i heard a rumor you where in a mexican prison !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I heard he was in New Guinea herding pygmy goats.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hah i talked to his momma on im. she said he wasnt home.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome back dale. Thanks for your service


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you for your service. Enjoy whatever ride you get.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome news! Welcome Back


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for your service to our country Driller , glad you will be able to see you family , enjoy your home time :bigok:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

walker said:


> yep i talked to dale this afternoon.. and masher where you been , i heard a rumor you where in a mexican prison !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bwahahahaha! You need to be careful on those trips to Mexico for sure.:rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

What a great day to be sent home. Have a safe trip and enjoy your time with your family


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Dale we need to get fried my brother.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, just made it home a few hrs. Ago...got tied up in kuwat on the way, but fially made it outta there.

Called around and no one local has, or will have, a commander until october...and they will be starting at $14200 around here. Definitely gonna check into it when i return at the end of this tour in nov/dec. 

Thanks for the support guys/gals


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Have a good time home man.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

call me fool !!!!!!!!!!!!! glad your home safe broski


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Driller if you do end up meeting up with Walker then yall make sure to call me! Thanks for your service man, I just got home from Iraq myself in May so I know the conditions over there arent pleasant.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

glad ya made it home ok


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

glad ya made it home safe bro!! Wish you could come to the labor day ride! Tell them to load up an apache & you can head over for the weekend. :rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^^ I FREAKING WISH!!

I am still gonna go check out a couple other SXS's, but so far the COMMANDER is the #1 choice. Even got the ol lady wanting one nearly as much as I do. She said if we definitely get a SXS, then she wants a COMMANDER!! I also like the 2up Can Am...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ur ole lady is cool in my book!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

welcome back, those commanders do look quite nice i may have to check one out when we get on local


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

well, sitting here in shreveport airport getting ready to catch a flight to dallas on back across the pond...had a blast at home my 15 days and can't wait to get back at the end of this tour. You guys take care and have a blast at the m&g!

i'll have the outty ready for the 3rd annual m&g so i can hang out with my fellow mimb. Take care....later


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Be safe over there.... Shoot first, ask questions later.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Take care and keep your head down


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Take care man. If you need someone to take care of that outty just let me know. I will go get it and break it in. Lol. Be safe man and thanks again for your service.


----------

